# Feather Lice - What do I do?



## blindedbybubble (Jul 26, 2008)

This post has been deleted.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

there are many treatments for feather lice, i personaly use 2-3 drops of ivormectin (ivormec) on the back of the birds neck, this has proven very efective,
other treatments i have heard of include - powders- small amount of ivormec in the bath water - dipped my birds in witch hazel and Listerine -spray them with Permectrin II- 
this names just a few ways and i am sure that others will be able to help also  
my first thoghs on using the rabbit treatment would be a no but i could be wrong


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

blindedbybubble said:


> Hello again everyone,
> 
> This morning I discovered these little insects crawling into the feathers of the pigeon and searched them to be feather lice, I wondered what I can use to get rid of these, I have an organic algae powder called 'Get Rid' that I have used on my rabbits when they had fleas and it seems to be effective but I am unsure if that would be effective on this pigeon. Can these lice go onto humans or rabbits? When searching online the information was inconclusive. What is the best treatment to effectively remove them from the pigeon. Thank you!


 I suggest caution on powder, as I don't know what it is, it sounds OK being that it is organic, but I have not read the label. 

I use several products in and around the loft. "Pest Strips" which one must use with caution, as I have heard of fanciers killing their birds when not used properly, also an organic product called "Dia-Secticide", a dip called "Malathon-57%", and also I use an internal worming medication which also kills blood sucking insects called "Moxidectin," mine comes from the Australian Pigeon Company. 

Needless to say, lice are not wanted or appreciated or seen around here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If this bird only suffers from lice, you can use a parakeet spray that you buy at any pet shop.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> If this bird only suffers from lice, you can use a parakeet spray that you buy at any pet shop.


Mmm...I'll be getting a bottle of that, for sure. Sounds convenient.
I just dipped all my birds. It's a summer thing for sure!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/glacier-has-pigeon-lice-28898.html
This is my story on pigeon lice, if that helps.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

put salts on the water and some vinegar, and that will do, also, u can use some regular powder from any pet store for mice on birds, be sure u also spray your loft without the birds inside


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I suggest caution on powder, as I don't know what it is, *it sounds OK being that it is organic*, but I have not read the label.


Being organic doesn't necessarily make it safe. Pyrethrins, which are one of the most toxic insecticides commercially available, is all natural. It is made from chrysanthemum flowers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used seven dust on new birds, heard that it works, have not had to deal with lice..... yet.. The birds get bath water with 7 mule team borax.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

I use Bronco for horses p/u at T. S. C. So far no problems ... A water based pyrethrien used for 3 years when needed.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I dunked mine from the head down in permethrin ,once did the trick!


----------

